# 16-35mm or 17-40mm owners--what filters do you use with your lens?



## birdman (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a Nikon Clear 77mm UV filter that I "found" at a closing Ritz store about 2 years ago for about $35.00 ($100 plus filter). 

Even though it's Nikon (and I shoot Canon) it is still an awesome filter. But my main intrigue is using a ND filter for landscapes. What type (brand, specs) filters do you guys use? I know I need a great ND filter to get the most out of my landscapes. However, I have been putting off this expensive purchase for several years. 

I see Heliopan and B & W have somewhat affordable ND filters on Ebay. Of course, they have $400.00 filters as well. What is an awesome ND filter for under $150.00. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pwp (Apr 19, 2012)

The money you spend on a grad ND may be better spent on getting Lightroom with it's endlessly useful Gradient tool. I use this all the time to put richness back into skies or darken up an over-bright foreground in a "flash-on-camera" shot.

Paul Wright


----------



## YellowJersey (Apr 19, 2012)

I've got the 17-40 and almost always use a circ pol, but I've got an UV filter if I'm shooting in low light. 

I've only recently got my hands on the Lee graduated filter set and am eager to try them out. I've pretty much reached the limits of what the LR digital graduated filter can do (blown highlights).


----------



## friedmud (Apr 19, 2012)

pwp said:


> The money you spend on a grad ND may be better spent on getting Lightroom with it's endlessly useful Gradient tool. I use this all the time to put richness back into skies or darken up an over-bright foreground in a "flash-on-camera" shot.



No way.

Bringing back blown highlights in post can only get you so far. For truly bright skies where you want to retain detail in the foreground you MUST use an ND Grad filter at time of capture.

I highly recommend Lee filters. I don't go anywhere without my set of Lee ND Grads...

As for UV filters... I figure that I've just spent thousands on a new lens... what's an extra $50-$100 to get a great filter? I always buy B&W Haze filters... they've served me very well over the years. You just put 'em on and forget they exist.


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee/Cokin are good for landscapes, if you want screw in filters, B+W is probably the best way, but I use Hoya and Marumi filters as well, and no complaints there. Don't skimp on filters


----------



## EvilTed (Apr 20, 2012)

The 16-35 takes the newer 82mm filter and because it's a wide angle, really needs a low profile model.

You can read all about it here:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-16-35mm-f-2.8-L-II-USM-Lens-Review.aspx

The filters aint cheap at $130, but when you factor in the cost of the lens, I think it's worth it.

ET


----------



## loiamve (Apr 20, 2012)

I always use b+w kaesemann cir pol on my 17-40 when I shoot on sunny days. Love the blue it brings to my photos.


----------



## NWPhil (Apr 23, 2012)

17-40 owner here:
CPL has to be used carefully, as @ 17, sometimes I get weird sky effects.
Been using more the ND filters lately


----------



## FunPhotons (Apr 24, 2012)

My circa polarizer is mostly useless, I don't take it out anymore. Finally got an ND filter and plan on using it soon.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 24, 2012)

I use Cokin system

I use a lot of coloured grads and wb for interesting effects


----------

